
Build an Ncurses UI with Python - samueladam
http://www.tuxradar.com/content/code-project-build-ncurses-ui-python
======
psj
or, use <http://excess.org/urwid/> , which contains awesomeness.

~~~
nailer
Including the ability to support the colors available in modern terminals (ie,
Linux, OS X). I needed to do a subtle zebra striping for an analysis tool and
ncurses couldn't do the job. urwid, however, can.

------
tdavis
The last interactive cli app I wrote was on a calculator, but I might have to
make one for site maintenance tasks now, just for the hell of it. I've been
writing Python since 2007 and I swear I still discover a new standard library
almost every day.

------
blasdel
"[Rob Pike] is a Canadian citizen and has never written a program that uses
cursor addressing."

